# VSL#3 for iBS -C



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

i have ibs C , not chronic that i cant got for weeks or so, i go everyday,but bowls are not completely empty and i have cramps and gas ,bloating .

i started taking vsl 3 , initially i feel good, i didnt have any symtoms, but the only think i figured out is, its making me constipated more.

then i have to literally sit more than a hour ,still nothing come out.

is anybody has any experience with this?i want to continue ,but i m just afraid any help?


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

How many are you taking? I have IBS and have suffered with small intestinal bacterial overgrowth along with it the last 3-4 years. The nutritionist in my GI's office had me taking VSL #3. I started I think with one a day and worked up to two. At first it helped me pass stool easier and more often, but then I started to go way too much and felt it aggravated my IBS. I stopped for awhile...then got constipated again and tried it again and it did the same thing - and I think if I remember correctly, I only took it like every other day. For the price, I did not feel it was worth it. Also, through trial and error, I have found that ALL probiotics make my SIBO worse, so I don't take any.

MaryAnn


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

i was just taking once a day.but it making me so constipated


----------

